# Jetbeam Raptor??



## bosh (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone have the inside scoop on Jetbeams new Raptor light? Listed as coming soon on their website under military series.
http://jetbeamusa.com/


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 29, 2009)

bosh said:


> Anyone have the inside scoop on Jetbeams new Raptor light? Listed as coming soon on their website under military series.
> http://jetbeamusa.com/


Oh crap! Another awesome JETbeam light to drain my money...


----------



## saabgoblin (Jan 29, 2009)

Love their lights but can we kill that annoying background music on the website?


----------



## richardcpf (Jan 29, 2009)

saabgoblin said:


> Love their lights but can we kill that annoying background music on the website?


 
There is a equalizer in the right upper corner... =)


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 29, 2009)

Did anybody else find pics? I found where it says raptor just says coming soon when I clicked on it?
Edit: "Listed as coming soon on their website under military series." Just noticed that part


----------



## I came to the light... (Jan 29, 2009)

I am hoping for a smaller MC-E.

Is it just me or is JETBeam releasing new flashlights almost too fast to keep up with? Their website's completely revamped since my last visit too.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 29, 2009)

saabgoblin said:


> Love their lights but can we kill that annoying background music on the website?



+1

Quite frankly not crazy about the website either. Over stylized and over compartmentalized...

But their lights are nice.


----------



## Norm (Jan 30, 2009)

I hope it's a replacement for the Jet III ST just when I decide that it would be a perfect EDC and have a nice warm LED to put into it I find out the Jet III ST is discontinued 
Norm


----------



## Flic (Jan 30, 2009)

saabgoblin said:


> Love their lights but can we kill that annoying background music on the website?



Could that be more irritating?? I doubt it!


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 30, 2009)

Raptor, you say? :thinking:


http://www.waffennoser.ch/img/ledwave_raptor.jpg


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 30, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Raptor, you say? :thinking:
> 
> 
> http://www.waffennoser.ch/img/ledwave_raptor.jpg


That's not it.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jan 30, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Raptor, you say? :thinking:
> 
> 
> http://www.waffennoser.ch/img/ledwave_raptor.jpg



That's definitely not it! 


Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
JetbeamUSA


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 30, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> That's definitely not it!
> 
> 
> Flavio
> ...


 

I figured that. Seems the name was already being used! :nana:


----------



## Patriot (Feb 14, 2009)

Any updates on the Raptor? I clicked the Raptor tab on the left side of the website and it didn't even display a picture.

btw, their website is terrible!!! :sick2:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 14, 2009)

There are some beamshots of the Raptor in this thread.

It is definitely a thrower, and by the looks of it, it beats the Raidfire Spear.


----------



## RGB_LED (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmm... I have to admit that JB has been introducing some impressive lights lately. According to the beamshots, it uses a Q5 [Correction: according to same thread, the official release of the Raptor will include an R2.] so it looks like it could be a thrower and I notice that the hotspot for the Raptor is more intense than the Jet IIIM. Anyone else have any more info?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 15, 2009)

"My kingdom for a pic!"


----------



## Patriot (Feb 15, 2009)

I saw that thread earlier Ryan, thank you. I just wish the OP would have included a picture of the light though. Maybe he made an agreement not to until its official release or something. Perhaps I'll PM him....


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 15, 2009)

Patriot36 said:


> I just wish the OP would have included a picture of the light though. Maybe he made an agreement not to until its official release or something. Perhaps I'll PM him....



The copy he has is a pre-production prototype that doesn't have a finished exterior. It would appear that the reason there isn't an image of a Raptor yet is because there isn't a completed copy.

It does definitely appear to be a super-ultra-insane thrower, in a small package, roughly ~6 inches in length.


----------



## JML (Feb 16, 2009)

The ST is available right now, in limited numbers, with the wide-range voltage update!


----------



## Ryanrpm (Mar 8, 2009)

Bump to the top....

Just wondering of there has been any further updates that you guys are aware of on this new light?

Cost....?
Lumens....?
Throw distance....?
PICTURES....??

:wave:


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 11, 2009)

Um, is this it?


----------



## divine (Mar 11, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Um, is this it?


LOL, did I click on the Jeers forum?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 11, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Um, is this it?...


 
Ha ha! Nice!


----------



## ergotelis (Mar 11, 2009)

Where did you find the photo? Any more info? Are you sure this is a jetbeam raptor or are you just asking for the photo you found?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 11, 2009)

ergotelis said:


> Where did you find the photo? Any more info? Are you sure this is a jetbeam raptor or are you just asking for the photo you found?


Dude, that light is the *JetFire M6 Photoshoptor.*


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 11, 2009)

ergotelis said:


> Where did you find the photo? Any more info?


 
Website

Google Translated Version


----------



## ergotelis (Mar 11, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Dude, that light is the *JetFire M6 Photoshoptor.*



lol and couldn't remember where i had previously seen that body!


----------



## Chao (Mar 11, 2009)

Is this? http://www.flashlightforum.hk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=6256
looks great.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 11, 2009)

Chao said:


> Is this? http://www.flashlightforum.hk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=6256
> looks great.



Nice find Chao! :twothumbs

Looks like one has a turbo head and another has a Surefire-LED looking head. I wonder if both will be offered? Or is that just the M1X head stuck on there? One also has a black selector ring and the other is silver; it'll be interesting to see what they do with the selector ring concept..


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 11, 2009)

:twothumbs


Chao said:


> Is this? http://www.flashlightforum.hk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=6256
> looks great.


 
:twothumbs


----------



## rantanplan (Mar 11, 2009)

:twothumbs ... nice find.

One head looks like a M1X head ... the second reminds me a bit of the Fenix TK30 "drawing" .

The M1X style head would explain the extreme throw that the Raptor showed on some beamshots posted a while ago. 

Come on: SPECS, DATES, PRICES ????


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Mar 11, 2009)

That's a pic of the proto...finished version is a tad nicer :naughty:


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 11, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> That's a pic of the proto...finished version is a tad nicer :naughty:


----------



## ergotelis (Mar 11, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> That's a pic of the proto...finished version is a tad nicer :naughty:



And i guess you also have a NDA ?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Mar 11, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> That's a pic of the proto...finished version is a tad nicer :naughty:



How about a release date??

And can you confirm that the Raptor does indeed use an M1X size head?


----------



## 154CM (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, thats a nice looking light.


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 11, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Um, is this it?



 

I think I had a deja-vu.


----------



## radu1976 (Mar 12, 2009)

From the pics both versions seem to represent luxurious lights...I would bet that the price can't be under 100$ . I would go with the compact version


----------



## importculture (Mar 12, 2009)

Is that really a selector ring? If it is and you can give us any info about how the UI operates and take preorders I'll definately order a few of the compact version.


----------



## gsxrac (Mar 12, 2009)

Its a mini-M1X!?


----------



## gsxrac (Mar 12, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> That's a pic of the proto...finished version is a tad nicer :naughty:


Soooo.... Any chance youd let us know if it comes with both heads? and IS that a selector ring !? :huh:


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Mar 12, 2009)

ergotelis said:


> And i guess you also have a NDA ?



NDA??? Please clarify...not familiar with that term.


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 12, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> NDA??? Please clarify...not familiar with that term.


 
Non-Disclosure Agreement.


----------



## ergotelis (Mar 12, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> NDA??? Please clarify...not familiar with that term.



NDA is when you have some information /or the light but you are not allowed to speak about it/or sell it before a specific date comes, that's all!! 
Hope i explained it fine!

So, are you allowed to say more about the light or not?:nana:


----------



## importculture (Mar 13, 2009)

Yup if there's no non-disclosure agreement and willing to take pre-orders. Let us know if there's a selector ring and what the UI may be like. N besides you guys know I bought my dozens of jetbeams from you guys. So you know if it comes to jetbeams you got my business.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Mar 13, 2009)

Like I said, not familiar with that term... :naughty: (sarcasm not obvious?)

You probably shouldn't check the MP for more pics then...

Regards,
Flavio
BugOutGearUSA.com


----------



## 656nm (Mar 14, 2009)

OK, now we have confirmation that the one light pictured on the HK site is the Raptor, likely a Q5 with an M1X sized reflector. Time for some _wild speculation_:

Both this and the other model pictured are a further evolution of the Jet-III Pro/Ultra/M line. I suspect that the reflector on the second model is slightly larger than the M, more in line with the Ultra. The body is the RRT-1, which is the same as that pictured on the "Raptor", so the only real difference here is the head, much like what was seen with the Pro/Ultra. The chrome or SS ring is likely the production model (hopefully), while the plastic ring on the other was likely the prototype.

The name Raptor indicates that JetBeam is making a move away from the previous, somewhat more cryptic naming. However, given that we have two obviously different models here which both state "RRT-1 Raptor" on the body, we'll likely see a model designator attached along the lines of "Raptor Ultra", "Raptor Extreme", etc, to denote reflector size, or possibly Raptor RRT-1 and Raptor RRT-2, or maybe Raptor-X and Raptor-U.

I do know that I am very interested in getting one of both, even if only to keep my JetBeam collection up to date. That said, the Jet-III size model is one _sexy_ light, possibly the most visually appealing model to date, and I expect to see some decent performance out of both of them as well.

Also, since we have not yet seen an Anodised Aluminum incarnation of the M UI in a single AA or CR123A, I would not be surprised in the next few months to see variant come down the line sporting that UI.


----------



## 656nm (Mar 14, 2009)

For further info, a Russion forum contains the following info (translated, of course):

1. JETBeam Raptor (RRT-1) will be released before the end of March with an R2 diode with a magnetic metal ring control. In April will be the same lamp, but the diode MC-E. The customer can choose - MC-E or R2 modification. 

2. In April, the lamp is scheduled to MC-E type M1X Searchlight, but the form 3h18650 (to be with a diameter of 40mm body, where three parallel battery; deals with the use of a magnetic ring or the interface as M1X with two modes and programming). 

3. In April, will have a new lamp with a magnetic ring control - Raptor-2 (RRT-2). Smaller diameter reflector, more compact, but, respectively, with a lesser range of light. It will come as the EDC, a pocket-type. Two types of food: 1x18650 Li-Ion or 2xCR123A (2xR123 Li-Ion).



So now I have several new models to buy...


----------



## rantanplan (Mar 14, 2009)

656nm said:


> For further info, a Russion forum contains the following info (translated, of course):



Thanks for the info! A user called Megatorch has posted beamshots of the Raptor here some time ago ... this guy seems to have good intel. At least he talks about it .... unlike probably well informed people here .



656nm said:


> 1. JETBeam Raptor (RRT-1) will be released before the end of March with an R2 diode with a magnetic metal ring control. In April will be the same lamp, but the diode MC-E. The customer can choose - MC-E or R2 modification.
> 
> 2. In April, the lamp is scheduled to MC-E type M1X Searchlight, but the form 3h18650 (to be with a diameter of 40mm body, where three parallel battery; deals with the use of a magnetic ring or the interface as M1X with two modes and programming).
> 
> 3. In April, will have a new lamp with a magnetic ring control - Raptor-2 (RRT-2). Smaller diameter reflector, more compact, but, respectively, with a lesser range of light. It will come as the EDC, a pocket-type. Two types of food: 1x18650 Li-Ion or 2xCR123A (2xR123 Li-Ion).



The pics in the asian forum found by Chao could be No.1 and 3. No. 2 could be the one on the pic EngrPaul found. Looks conclusive so far ...

D*mn ... I´m already thinking about getting rid of my JetIII M to justify the purchase of this No.3 model  ...


----------



## cheetokhan (Mar 14, 2009)

I wish Jetbeam would go back to the 3 level IBS user interface:sigh:
I like having a low, normal, and full power and being able to set the levels myself. Two levels just isn't as useful.


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 14, 2009)

cheetokhan said:


> I wish Jetbeam would go back to the 3 level IBS user interface:sigh:
> I like having a low, normal, and full power and being able to set the levels myself. Two levels just isn't as useful.



+1.

3 mode IBS was the best UI I ever had in any flashlight.



Chao said:


> Is this? http://www.flashlightforum.hk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=6256
> looks great.



Both have PRT-1 on the side...


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 14, 2009)

cheetokhan said:


> I wish Jetbeam would go back to the 3 level IBS user interface



+2, I'm not sure JetBeam is currently going in the right direction; at no time have I ever picked up a Jet and said, "I wish this had fewer modes and a even narrower-yet beam.."

And NovaTac is also going to a 2-mode system on all their new lights..


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 14, 2009)

656nm said:


> For further info, a Russion forum contains the following info (translated, of course):
> 
> 1. JETBeam Raptor (RRT-1) will be released before the end of March with an R2 diode with a magnetic metal ring control. In April will be the same lamp, but the diode MC-E. The customer can choose - MC-E or R2 modification.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the update 656nm! I really liked the M1X but I really wanted the option of using 1x18650. Sweet!


----------



## importculture (Mar 15, 2009)

cheetokhan said:


> I wish Jetbeam would go back to the 3 level IBS user interface:sigh:
> I like having a low, normal, and full power and being able to set the levels myself. Two levels just isn't as useful.


 
+1 here too. There was nothing wrong with the IBS UI. It's the reason I bought so many and retired other lights including some surefires from edc duty. I actually would have appreciated 4 modes so I could have a low medium high and signal. I hope jetbeam keeps the IBS UI. It's the only reason I haven't bought a ton of MX1's.

If jetbeam keeps the IBS UI and puts n MC-E running on 2primaries in the smaller head n comes out before surefires new lights I'd buy a ton of these. If they can give me adjustable focus like the jet2 non-pro it'd clintch it for me. It'd be my main edc n hopefully they'll have enough in stock for the amount i'd want to purchase.


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 15, 2009)

Are Jetbeam lights made in the US? :thinking:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2009)

PetaBread said:


> Are Jetbeam lights made in the US? :thinking:


 
No.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 15, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Um, is this it?




oh my gosh! I about fell out of my chair before realizing it was doctored...lol Given the M1X design and it's similarities to the M3 it wasn't out of the rhelm of possibility to believe initially. Sweet work with PS!


----------



## jtrucktools34 (Mar 17, 2009)

WOW! I'm gonna be so broke after these lights release! I only found this forum a couple of months ago and I am completely addicted.

Hey Flavio, since you'll have all of my money anyway, I should just deposit my paycheck in your account to make life easier.

:laughing:

lovecpf


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 17, 2009)

This lights is nice...perhaps it will comes in my EDC rotation soon...lovecpf


----------



## Patriot (Mar 18, 2009)

The marketplace thread:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=192340


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 21, 2009)

The Raptor is now up for pre-order at BOG, with an estimated delivery date of 4/10: http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/raptorrrt1.html

It appears to have a new feature, "Strobe Randomizer", which should be interesting considering how intense Jet's strobes are already...


----------



## Patriot (Mar 21, 2009)

Judging by some of the beamshots we saw earlier I thought it might have a smooth reflector but apparently it isn't.




EDIT: Turns out is was from a smooth reflector. I wonder if it's going to be an option?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221847


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Mar 22, 2009)

So, is it true that the Raptor will run 3 hours on high from a single 18650? I really like the looks of the light also.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 26, 2009)

Lastest word is that it will be available with either a textured or smooth reflector! This is big news as it could possibly challenge the DBS for the throw title. 

Flavio at BOG is also looking into making spare reflectors available should someone like to have one of each. 

I went ahead and placed my order for a smooth. Hopefully it won't be for than a few more weeks until it ships.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Mar 26, 2009)

Patriot36 said:


> Lastest word is that it will be available with either a textured or smooth reflector! This is big news as it could possibly challenge the DBS for the throw title.
> 
> Flavio at BOG is also looking into making spare reflectors available should someone like to have one of each.
> 
> I went ahead and placed my order for a smooth. Hopefully it won't be for than a few more weeks until it ships.



I thought the A10 had the title as of late?

Oh well, there are so many lights coming out right now.....we'll have to re-evaluate once the dust settles 1-2 months from now.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 27, 2009)

It is the champ for sure but externally I think it's a much larger light. I'd love to have of of each when the time comes to see what the actual differences are.


----------



## euroken (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has seen these photos on CPF, but while I was mindlessly wandering the net, I came across these photos here:

http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4955357

From the looks of things, the light seems reasonably sized.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Apr 7, 2009)

That guy must have smallish hands since it makes the Raptor look bigger than it actually is...or I just have big hands? 

Flavio


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 8, 2009)

i was going to upgrade my lumapower MRV from a q2 to a Q5 but this light seems pretty awesome...

How are the quality of jetbeam lights for law enforecement use???


----------



## Stephan_L (Apr 8, 2009)

I heard nothing bad about the JetBeam for LawEnforcement. One of my former partners had a Jet Beam Jet III I.B.S. and he was fine with this light. 

But I will hold on for the RRT Raptor II (the one with the smaler head), as I do not need a thrower, I think I will wait for that one and get it with an OP-reflector! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 8, 2009)

so now only 4 lights for me to buy, a D10, a tomahawk, an inova inforce, and this


----------



## Glock27 (Apr 9, 2009)

Raptor RRT-1 
*ETA: 4/10/09 
*

Do any shipping estimates ever hold true?
G27


----------



## 276 (Apr 9, 2009)

edit: NVM


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 10, 2009)

*From Twitter:*


> BugoutGearUSA:
> Looks like the Jetbeam Raptors will not be shipping for a couple of weeks. Will try to get solid ETA by Monday. *Stay tuned for contest.*


----------



## adnj (Apr 12, 2009)

:candle:


----------



## Patriot (May 12, 2009)

I'm holding the new Raptor in my hand right now. Ok, I'll set it down so that I can type. 

Where do I start? .... It's fantastic. 









I've got some rings but it also throws better than my MRV, Tiablo and DBS. The hot spot is more intense by a good margin. Maybe that's the price we pay though.



My light is flawless. Perfect anodizing, threads, clean reflector an inside of lens, ring function, switch. 



It would be nice to have a replaceable tailcap protrusion that's even with the highest point of the switch, for tail standing. It would also be nice if the selector ring had a bit more tension. Other than that it's perfect. 


I'll be working up a short review to post before the end of the week.


----------



## Ryanrpm (May 12, 2009)

Be sure to break that puppy down to all its parts!!


----------



## Patriot (May 13, 2009)

Ok, as much as possible. I discovered that the head is not removable. I called Flavio at BOG and he verified that. I'm not sure what exactly prevents it and I don't really know how you get to the LED in that case. I'll see if I can figure something out. The bezel was fairly easy to take off though.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 13, 2009)

I'm interested to see the regulation on 18650. That will likely make or break a sale for me. Hope to see a runtime graph soon. Thanks for the first impressions Patriot.


----------



## lightforce2 (May 13, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Be sure to break that puppy down to all its parts!!


 
My wish too, would be interested to see what size the emitter's base is, how good the thermal pathway is & how easy/hard it would be to upgrade/change emitters

cheers.


----------



## SubtleIrony (May 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see a shootout between the Raptor, A10 and DBS... I want to get the 
raptor as a father's day treat for myself as my son is abusing my aging dbs v1.0 and
has dinged it a few times. The A10 seems to have amazing throw, but the raptor
seems to be a much more technologically advanced light.


----------



## Patriot (May 13, 2009)

PhantomPhoton said:


> I'm interested to see the regulation on 18650. That will likely make or break a sale for me. Hope to see a runtime graph soon. Thanks for the first impressions Patriot.




I haven't been making those nice professional graphs like the ones Selfbuilt and others do but I will be able to show lux over time. I'm excited to see that too since older JB's had regulation issues.


----------



## litework (May 13, 2009)

I've had mine a couple of days (nights) now, and I agree that the Raptor really is a great light. I don't know if it will out throw my DBS, but it does lack the donut hole in the center of the beam. It's just a solid light, though a bit top heavy. Still, a very functional thrower.


----------



## Patriot (May 14, 2009)

Now that I've had it for a day I noticed the same couple of things you observed including how it's slightly top heavy. No perceptible donut hole to the naked eye, but maybe a stopped down beam shot could reveal one. My light out throws the the DBS V2 but I suspected that it would due to the larger reflector. Depth appears to be about the same.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 14, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I haven't been making those nice professional graphs like the ones Selfbuilt and others do but I will be able to show lux over time. I'm excited to see that too since older JB's had regulation issues.



If you can do that it'd be great, thanks.


----------



## Patriot (May 14, 2009)

PhantomPhoton said:


> If you can do that it'd be great, thanks.



I'm doing a runtime test on medium right now. At 2:18 minutes we're looking good and the light meter is reading a stead 19.7 lux. No drop so far.


Running an AW 18650
Steady 19.7 lux for 6:47 before switching to low.


----------



## Patriot (May 15, 2009)

Lux at 5 meters

Jetbeam Raptor 13,800
Dereelight DVS V2 11,500


----------



## Willieboy (May 15, 2009)

If their flashlights are half as good as their website, they must be wonderful.

Their website is the slickest/classiest I've ever seen.


----------



## ergotelis (May 16, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Lux at 5 meters
> 
> Jetbeam Raptor 13,800
> Dereelight DVS V2 11,500



Patriot, check again, it is not 13800 and 11500. it is 1380 and 1150.:wave:


----------



## Patriot (May 16, 2009)

ergotelis said:


> Patriot, check again, it is not 13800 and 11500. it is 1380 and 1150.:wave:




Yes, thank you. I had an extra zero didn't I. I went x100 instead of X10. I guess it's still relative for a comparison figure. 


At 1 meter I just got

23,600
&
17,200


----------



## ergotelis (May 17, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Yes, thank you. I had an extra zero didn't I. I went x100 instead of X10. I guess it's still relative for a comparison figure.
> 
> 
> At 1 meter I just got
> ...



the lux readings you got earlier, multiply them with 25x and you will convert them to 1m reading. The 1M lux meter reading that you posted now might not be accurate, if you have seen in most threads for throwers 5m lux reading are more accurate(and then converting them back to 1meter by multipling x25=5^2)


----------



## bullettproof (May 21, 2009)

Has there been any beam shots at distance yet or a comparisson against the DBS or A10?? Where does this massive head Torch stand in the bunch!!!!!


----------



## TAIGERSX (May 26, 2009)

Just ordered one since I already sold my DBS V3 !


----------



## super-61- (May 28, 2009)

Great beam from the raptor but I am having a little trouble with flickering and total power loss from even a gentle shake. 
I've tried different tightness of the head. Defect? or anybody with a raptor had the same problem or have any ideas??
Thanx:thinking:


----------



## TAIGERSX (May 28, 2009)

Mine will be here tomorrow and I'll let u know if I have the same problem.
What battery u're using ? 18650 or CR123 ?


----------



## super-61- (May 28, 2009)

Tried it on surefire 123a, aw 18650 and wolf eyes 168a all to no avail.
All connections seem to be fine but tilt it the wrong way and it goes straight off. Pity coz other than that it is a quality piece. Think I will have to send back to retailer for replacement and wait another week again:mecry:


----------



## droeun (May 31, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Lux at 5 meters
> 
> Jetbeam Raptor 13,800
> Dereelight DVS V2 11,500



Great pic. Can you post one of the raptor & DBS both standing up? Just want a better idea of size compared to DBS.


----------



## gbleeker (Jun 2, 2009)

I like the Raptor alot - tons of throw! 

I decided to modify mine with GITD powder on the sides as shown and also in the bezel in each of the 6 holes used to unscrew the bezel...


----------

